# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Albumi fotografik >  Mrekullitë natyrore shqiptare (nr. 2)

## Fiori

*Berati*

----------

Korab Dibrani (01-11-2013)

----------


## Fiori

*Berati Natën*

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Sahati - Tirane.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

_Durresi...   _

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Shkodra.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Saranda.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Plazhi i Vlores.

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Teuta e Bankes ne Durres...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Gjirokastra...

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Elbasani ... (kombinati metalurgjik)

----------


## Orion_DYRRAHU

Kliko

----------


## Enri

.

----------


## Enri

.

----------


## Enri

.

----------


## shpata7



----------


## shpata7



----------


## angeldust

Klima dhe natyra malore e mrekullueshme e fshatit te Dardhes, Korce.

----------


## angeldust

Fotografuar qe nga mali mbi plazhin e Borshit, fshat i Sarandes.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shpata7



----------

